# My New Coosa HD



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

I finally have it ready for fishing. My new Jackson Coosa HD. Looking forward to getting it on the water. I put in a Lowrance Hook 5, and added a home made 10' river stick. I bought the trailer off Amazon for less than $600. It was easy to assemble. I may add a trolling motor later. Come on spring!!!!


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

Like the setup and you'll love your coosa! Where are you located!? Let's do some fishing


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Located in Sheffield Lake just west of Cleveland. Where are you?


----------



## Pontis (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh man. All the way down by Columbus.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks super nice. Get some slime on that thing now.

Tell me more about this trailer?

Welcome to the Jackson life!!!!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Kind of interested in the trailer as well lol


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

This is the link to the trailer. I see now they have reduced the price. Two sellers on there are scammers. Leave them alone. The one you deal with is from Northern Tools & Equip. It took me about 5 hours to put the trailer together. Could be quicker if you had help. They will mail you the Certificate of Origin which means you won't have to take it to get weighed. The weight is on the Certificate. Avon Lake BMV accepted it. It didn't come with the front stand. I got one from Harbor freight. If the link doesn't work just type in "boat trailer" in Amazon search bar. It's an Ironton Personal Watercraft trailer for up to 610lbs. I should say, the instructions are pretty crappy, but with a little common sense you'll figure it out. You can see the trailer on YouTube. I plan on pulling it with my Toyota Matrix. Shouldn't be a problem.

https://www.amazon.com/Ironton-Pers...8&qid=1491738913&sr=8-1&keywords=boat+trailer


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

oh, and I bought a spare tire from HF also.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Wow!!!!


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Im getting excited to get on the water. Today would have been nice but mommas honey do list too priority


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Same here. Luckily got most of mine done lol gonna get on the water real early. Not sure where yet but right now thinking resthaven pond 8. Gonna be a see where it goes kind of thing lol


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Almost a carbon copy of my Coosa HD. Congrats on a great kayak. I have had mine on the water all over ohio, ky, tn, and florida. It's a little slow but the stability makes it worth it in my mind. Good luck and hope you catch a lot of fish on it.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

While not a Coosa owner, always looking for fellow kayaker so with whom to fish. Live in Avon.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Walleyewonder, Im new to kayak fishing after coming from the bass boat world. Would appreciate someone showing me the ropes.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Would be glad to share what I know anytime.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Will keep that in mind when honeydoo list is caught up. Hopefully next weekend.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats on the new kayak!


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

A rookie mistake on Saturday. I took the kayak out for its maiden voyage and my first time fishing in a kayak. Rule number one: Don't lean too far. I put the boat in at East Harbor State Park. After 3 casts I had 2 LM already. I drifted down the bank a little more and decided to change rods. I reached (I mean I leaned) behind me and it rolled just enough that I fell out! That trip didn't last long at all! I went back yesterday (with a change of clothes just in case). Had a good day fishing and managed to stay in the boat. Ended up with 8 LM, biggest was 3 1/2 lbs. You all can stop laughing now. )


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice job wart!!!! Persistency is key!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! You gotta work pretty hard to fall out of that boat!!


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

It didn't take much effort. Just carelessness. LOL I had the seat in the high position as well. That helped!


----------

